# BOTTOM-UP LONG NIGHTIE & SLEEP CAP or SUN BONNET



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

THIS IS A CORRECTION FROM THE PATTERN PREVIOUSLY POSTED.

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
July, 2012
5-inch Itty Bitty Baby Doll 


BOTTOM-UP LONG NIGHTIE - corrected pattern from previous posting

NOTE: Use #1 needles. (#2 needles will make the nightie too big)

Fingering yarn or baby yarn

Bottom Ruffle:

Cast on 120 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 8 rows. 
Next Row: Knit 2 together across row. = 60 sts.

Skirt Pattern:

Row 1: (Right Side) Knit 1, * Purl 1, with yarn in front, Slip 1 as if to purl, repeat from * to last 2 stitches, Purl 1, Knit 1.
Row 2: (Wrong Side) Knit 1, * Purl 1, Knit 1, repeat from * across row.
Row 3: (Right Side) Knit.
Row 4: (Wrong Side) Knit 1, Purl to last stitch, Knit 1

Repeat Rows 1-4 for skirt pattern - 4 times = 16 rows total
Next Row: Decrease by knitting 2 together across row. = 30 sts.
Knit 3 rows.

Dress Top with Sleeves:

Row 1: Knit 4, BIND OFF 7, Knit 8, BIND OFF 7, Knit 4 = 30 sts down to 16 sts
Row 2: Knit 4, CAST ON 7, Knit 8, CAST ON 7, Knit 4 = 30 sts
Knit 2 rows.
Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 2 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam.

NOTE: When sewing back seam - do not sew the ribbing at back of neck. Leave this area open in order for the dolls head/body to fit through the neck hole while dressing


SLEEP CAP or SUN BONNET WITH BOTTOM-UP STITCH PATTERN

#1 needles - fingering yarn or baby yarn

Cast on 88 stitches. Knit 5 rows. Purl 1 row.
Next Row: Knit 2 together across row = 44 sts
Crown:
Follow Rows 1-4 for Bottom-Up skirt pattern above - TWO TIMES
Row A: Knit 1, * Knit 2 together, Knit 1, continue from * across row. If it doesnt come out even - Knit 2 together.
Row B: Purl
Row C: Knit 1, * Knit 2 together, Knit 1, continue from * to end of row.
Row D: Purl 1, * Purl 2 together, Purl 1, continue from * to end of row.
Continue to work Rows C & D until you have 5-6 stitches on the needle. Cut a long strand, thread darning needle and pull these stitches up tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam down to just before bottom ruffle.

With same strand in darning needle, run a row of stitches all around the hat until you get back to where you started (at the back seam). Then GATHER these stitches just enough to fit around dolls head. Try on the doll to measure the fit. Then knot securely and finish sewing the back seam for the bottom ruffle. 

This will make a puffy crown with a little ruffled brim.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are just adorable!! You always do such lovely work!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you very much... blessings


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

many thanks for this posting


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They are just lovely Elaine, I must have missed this posting, but then I'm blocked from the daily digest again for a while........sent another email to my spam box again duh!!! Love the outfits as always. Leonora.


----------



## planetrosemary (Oct 3, 2011)

Thankyou.
Rosemary


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

thank you for posting more wonderful patterns


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you! I always look forward to your patterns & ideas!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks. Love your patterns


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you so very much you are a doll yourself.
Glenda


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

How darling!


----------

